# Engine swapping



## Bohemy68 (Aug 9, 2007)

I have a 1984 VW Rabbit with a 1.6 diesel. Can I put it's diesel in a 91 Cabriolet and overhaul the Cabby's gas engine to put it in my '82 Rabbit gas Pickup? Too many headaches?


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Engine swapping (Bohemy68)*

Depends on whether you have state vehicle inspections, or big brother watching over your shoulder Technically, you can install newer motors in older vehicles until the cows come home, but they frown on installing older motors in newer vehicles because of the emissions related criteria. 
As automobiles evolve, more and more emissions related gear becomes "mandatory". Installing an older motor in a newer vehicle is considered a method of attempting to bypass the "mandatory" emissions related gear, which is why it's generally not able to be "approved" by anyone doing vehicle inspections. 
However, if your state has no mandatory vehicle inspections then the only person questioning it may be the next owner if you were to ever sell it... 
I dropped an '85 Golf_//_GTI engine into an '80 Scirocco_S, complete with the KE-Jetronic Fuel Injection and knock sensing ignition back when I was in college. Anything is possible, and it passed the emissions test for the 1980 model year with flying colors... when dialed in that 102Hp engine was a real kick in the pants in that A1 frame... 
Engine mounts and tranny holes should all line up fine since you are talking about engine compartments that are all A1 chassis relatives. 
Good luck... Whatever path you choose. An old school Cabriolet with a diesel engine would be a fun ride. I have two TDI's in the driveway and a Corrado in the garage. I sometimes wish the Corrado had a TDI under the hood so it was as economical to drive as the TDI's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## alpinweiss (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Engine swapping (where_2)*

I think you also have to switch gas tank and related parts.


----------

